# Ladybugs



## C Nash (Jan 4, 2008)

Took the MH to have the propane and gas tanks filled "OUCH":disapprove: :angry:   and the MH was full of ladybugs. Them buggers were everwhere even in the speedometer. How do you get rid of them?:angry: Bet I'll have a problem crop up somewhere because of them. Sure was nice to cruise down the road and sing On the road again:approve:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

RE: Ladybugs

Nash ,, i had the same problem in my house last year ,, but i think they froze this year ,, i have heard that (from the oldtimers around here) it is a good sign to have ladybugs in the winter ,, means for a good crop in summer and fall (boy were they wrong last year) anyway ,, i don't know how to get rid of them or keep them out ,, i need to go ck my MH for them also ,,, i have been worried about my leak and never cked anything else ,, thanks for bringing it up ,,, as we both live in the south ,, so if u got um ,, i've got um too  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 4, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

Read on the net where they was Tenn state critter.  Gonna call the Tenn state people and tell them come and get all their bugs.  :laugh: I mean they were everwhere :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

here u go again  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
There was a peace in the Knox news paper about them last year ,, and i think u'r right ,, they passed legislation that they are now our state bug ,, but u can keep them ,, considerate a gift from one state to another  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 4, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

Just like you Tennesseans always willing to share.  :laugh:  Good to hear that you'll got a bunch of boneheads in power like we in Alabama have.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

We have them here also. Keep killing 3 or 4 every time we use the 5th wheel.
Chelse, if you have them that bad I would use a couple of bug foggers to get rid of them. Do that a couple of times before they do start causing a problem. Hear there is two type of bugs and one bites


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

I have a good method of not getting Lady bugs.  I stoke up the ol Dodge diesel and keep moving fast.  They just can't catch me.   :approve:


----------



## brodavid (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

Stop by DL's place and let some of that Cummins smoke get in, then you will not have to buy  foggers.JK. but it might work


----------



## brodavid (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

I told brodavid to stop picking on DL's diesel or I would make him get one or worse a 6.0 Ford   ms jackie


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

Uh oh ,, that may be fueding words ,, i'm gonna pop some popcorn and sit back and watch this ,, it's gonna be interesting  :approve:  :bleh:     :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

Rod, think we might be getting a family fued going here between BroDavid and The Boss :blackeye: and LadyBugs started it
 :laugh: .  Been catching them buggers all day and got a tub full.  HMMM, might just be a market on Ebay for them. Guess I'll take the dash apart so I can get them out of the speedometer.   :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

U know u might be right on all parts ,, but i think that ebay might want u to take them to a vet and have them cked out before u sell on there  :laugh: 
And yes the bugs did start all this ,, but i tried the DL stuff and ,,, well,, i guess my cummins smoke don't have the same as his cause (even though i have not seen a LB yet ) it prolly won't work ,,, cause u know he puts stuff in it to make it smell that way    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

Hey ,, Nash on the seriouse side ,, when did u first notice them bugs??? 
Was it cold outside or warm ??? just wondering ,, cause now u got me thinking and gonna be looking around ,, not only in my MH but some of the others i have parked here at the house


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 6, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

The bugs crawl in ... the bugs crawl out ... the bugs crawl all over your sleeping spouse ...

... and THEN yer gonna get it, mister!

Actually, since they are lady bugs, all ya gotta do is ASK them to leave. Say, "purty please?"


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

Tex u crack me up  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 6, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

Dang Tex, guess thats the reason them Ladys didn't leave I was cussing them. Not really. Rod they were swarming everwhere here a couple weeks ago when it was warm but didn't notice them in the MH until I drove it the other day and got the heat up in the coach and then them buggers woops Ladys came out of everywhere. :disapprove:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

ok Nash ,, give us a bug report ,, how many buckets have u filled now :question:  :question:  :question:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 

hey brodave ,, how come u'r map is all colored in ,, did the dog get a hold of the crayon     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## brodavid (Jan 7, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

Nope, he just visited all them states and providences, he has been busy in his little life, I have enjoyed traveling with him and almost got them also, and Suga draws better than that, he been camping on and off for over 30 years, I got pictures of him in each state and when he even had hair.
love to all
msjackie


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

WOW      Man i wish someday i could do that ,, but as of now just thinking of the beach and working on the tan    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 7, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

On the beach :approve:   Probably won't make Alaska.  Too bad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

What u typing about DL ,, bugs or tans ,, and bty i wish i was in u'r shoes ,, camped by the ocean :question:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

Hey, saw a few crawling around a week or so ago, down here we just introduce them to Gentlemen bugs, JK
730,Before david got sick he was a troubleshooter for his conference, he traveled to all the state conferences and checked on how the National conference could be more of assitance, that's how he has so many states, now that he is getting better , they are asking him to do it again.
Good Night  and God Blessings to all,
msjackie


----------



## Poppa (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: Ladybugs

Alright guys have your fun with Tennessee I understand. The USDA set some bugs loose a number of years back to kill the pine bettles in TN, GA NC, SC, AL, MS AR and a few other states.

Well the darn bugs they turned loose pretty well did their jobs. OPPPP's we made a mistake how do we control them new critters. Jup we will just let the lady bugs loose and the will take care of them.

Any time it warms up a little the little suckers come out from everywhere and get into everything, but they don't bite or sting so we say what to heck. But they are aggrevating as the dickens


----------

